# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Kut'ül Ammare Kahramanı HALİL PAşA

## bozok

*Kut’ül Ammare Kahramanı* 

*HALİL PAşA*



*Halil (Kut) Paşa (1882 - 1957)* 

*Enver Paşa’nın ondan iki yaş büyük amcası. “Kut’ül Amare Kahramanı” olarak bilinir.*


*1882′de İstanbul’da doğdu. Harp Akademisi’nde Mustafa Kemal ile aynı sınıfta okudu. İttihat ve Terakki Fırkası’na girdi. I. Dünya Savaşı’nda Kut’ül Amere cephesinde General Townshend komutasındaki İngiliz kuvvetlerini esir aldı. Ardından Irak askeri valiliğine getirildi. Goltz Paşa’nın ölümü üzerine 6. Ordu komutanlığına atandı.* 

*Mondros Mütarekesi’nin ardından İstanbul’a dönmek zorunda kaldı. Diğer İttihaçılarla birlikte Bekirağa Bölüğü’ne kapatıldıysa da Yahya Kaptan tarafından kaçırıldı. Sivas’a giderek Heyet-i Temsiliye başkanı Mustafa Kemal ile görüştü. Buradan Azerbaycan’a giderek Enver Paşa ve kardeşi Nuri Paşa ile buluştu. Kurdukları İslam Ordusu’yla Ermeniler’e karşı savaştı. Bu arada Ankara Hükümeti adına Moskova yönetimi ile görüştü. Sovyetler’in Ankara Hükümetine gönderdiği külçe altınları getirdi.* 

*Ankara Hükümeti’nin Türkiye’de oturmasına izin vermemesi üzerine Moskova’ya döndü.(1921)*

*Enver Paşa, Türkistan’da Sovyet yönetimine karşı savaş başlatınca, Halil Paşa Rusya’yı terk ederek Almanya’ya gitti(1922). Kurtuluş Savaşı’ndan sonra hükümetin izniyle İstanbul’a yerleşti.* 

*1957′de İstanbul’da vefat etti. Anıları, “Kut’ül Amare Kahramanı Halil Paşa’nın Anıları: Bitmeyen Savaş” adıyla 1972′de yayımlandı.*

*Irak Ordusu Komutanı Halil Paşa Kutü’l-Ammare zaferinden sonra 6 ncı Orduya yayınladığı mesajında şöyle demiştir:* 

*“Arslanlar! Bütün Türklere şeref ve şan, İngilizlere kara meydan olan şu kızgın toprağın güneşli semasında şehitlerimizin ruhları sevinçle gülerek uçarken, ben de hepinizin pak alınlarından öperek cümlenizi tebrik ediyorum. Ordum gerek Kut karşısında ve gerekse Kut’u kurtarmaya gelen ordular karşısında 350 subay ve 10.000 erini şehit vermiştir. Fakat buna karşılık bugün Kut’ta 13 general, 481 subay ve 13.300 er teslim alıyorum. Bu teslim aldığımız orduyu kurtarmaya gelen İngiliz kuvvetleri de 30.000 zayiat vererek geri dönmüşlerdir. şu iki farka bakılınca, cihanı hayretlere düşürecek kadar büyük bir fark görülür. Tarih bu olayı yazmak için kelime bulmakta müşkülata uğrayacaktır. İşte Türk sebatının İngiliz inadını kırdığı birinci zaferi üanakkale’de, ikinci zaferi burada görüyoruz.”*


*Kut şehitliği*

*1920 yılında Bağdat’a 180 km uzaklıkta Kutü’l-Ammare’de inşa edilen şehitlik, etrafı duvarlarla çevrili büyük bir anıt şeklindedir. Burada 7 subay ve 43 er olmak üzere 50 şehidimizin mezarı bulunmaktadır.*

*Sonuç olarak; Kutü’l-Ammare Muharebesi; Birinci Dünya Savaşı’nda Osmanlı Ordusu’nun zor şartlar ve imkansızlıklar içerisinde, üanakkale’den sonra İngilizlere karşı kazandığı ve bir tümeni bütün personeli ile birlikte esir aldığı eşsiz bir zaferdir.*

*Bakınız: KUT’üL AMMARE ZAFERİ* 

http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/399-kutul-ammare-zaferi-29-nisan-1916/

...

----------

